# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آموزش: loader ها چه کاری در سیستم انجام میدهند؟

## sbetter

loader ها چه کاری در سیستم انجام میدهند؟

----------


## farzadsw

اگر منظورتون boot loader هست ، اینا برنامه های نسبتا کوچیک و کم حجمی هستند که اول از همه اجرا میشن و وظیفشون اینه که برنامه اصلی رو اجرا کنن. مثلا سیستم BIOS کامپیوتر ها  هم یه جور Boot loader هست. 
اگر توضیح بیشتری لازم دارید ، یک آموزش کوچیک بوتلودر قبلا درست کرده بودم که می تونید اون رو مطالعه کنید.

----------

